# Question on Motor Starter



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

you need to assess how this piece of equipment is supposed to run. as long as you can control the mixer from the front like im imagining it i think a disconnect would be sufficient. i've never put a starter on a commercial mixer. i'd verify the overloads were still present and then put a twistlock cord cap on it probably


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

What do you mean by verify overloads are present, would they be integral to the unit. The mixer is currently hardwired with no disconnect and fed by 3 thhn conductors exposed laying on top of drop ceiling for about 50ft.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

This motor needs thermal overload protection. How is it being operated now. What turns it on, shuts it off, changes speeds, reverses it


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


You really need to know what type of motor you have and read Article 430 to determine, what you will need.

Is there a start stop button on the unit?


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

All of the controls are built into the machine, it is like a residential Kitchen Aid on steriods.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

CES said:


> What do you mean by verify overloads are present, would they be integral to the unit. The mixer is currently hardwired with no disconnect and fed by 3 thhn conductors exposed laying on top of drop ceiling for about 50ft.


More than likely, there are no overloads inside the motor. You'll need to provide both short circuit/ground fault and overcurrent protection. 

Short circuit/ground fault (not GFI; short to ground protection) will be handled by the breaker in the panel. Either a 15 or 20 amp 3 pole breaker will be ok, for a 2HP 3ø motor operating on 208 volts. But no larger than 20. 

For overcurrent protection, you'll need something that can detect an overload and automatically kill power to the motor. This is one purpose of a starter. It senses current, and trips if it gets too high. 

Since this is a commercial application, OSHA will require that if the power goes off, the mixer cannot start by itself when the power comes back on. 

A starter can accomplish this too. Just use start and stop buttons. When these are properly connected, any interruption of power will require someone to push the start button in order to get it going again.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

CES said:


> All of the controls are built into the machine, it is like a residential Kitchen Aid on steriods.


I've seen them mainly with the overloads integrated. You need to verify where the overload protection is coming from and if it doesn't exist you must provide it. No need for a starter here either, the start button on the machine goes that. Fix the cobbled mess feeding it. Put a twistlock cord cap on it and add a recep. Done


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

micromind said:


> More than likely, there are no overloads inside the motor. You'll need to provide both short circuit/ground fault and overcurrent protection.
> 
> Short circuit/ground fault (not GFI; short to ground protection) will be handled by the breaker in the panel. Either a 15 or 20 amp 3 pole breaker will be ok, for a 2HP 3ø motor operating on 208 volts. But no larger than 20.
> 
> ...


Like I said below the last three or four I've done had overloads integrated. He's just gonna have to figure out what he's got


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

CES said:


> All of the controls are built into the machine, it is like a residential Kitchen Aid on steriods.


I didn't see this post when I made my post above.

If it already has a starter and pushbuttons, then all it needs is a disconnect switch.


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I will look at the unit and if I run into a problem I will post. The nameplate is about scratched off, I was lucky to read what info I got, the nameplate usually notes the thermal protection doesnt it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CES said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will look at the unit and if I run into a problem I will post. The nameplate is about scratched off, I was lucky to read what info I got, the nameplate usually notes the thermal protection doesnt it.


Usually,,,,See if you can get the model number.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Usually 2HP 208V 3phase is bigger than the type of motor that has thermal protection built in. It is possible though, just rare. If the controls are in a large area, they may have a manual motor starter used as the start-stop buttons. Can you snap a photo? Or like Harry said, see if you can make out a part number and mfr name.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Like I said below the last three or four I've done had overloads integrated. He's just gonna have to figure out what he's got


I should clarify. When I said I've normally seen them integrated I didn't mean integrated within the motor but as part of a control box assembly on the side or top of the mixer


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

I removed top cover today and motor overloads/ contactor were there factory installed.


Thanks


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

CES said:


> I removed top cover today and motor overloads/ contactor were there factory installed.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Good. Now, do you know if they are the right size? If you ASSume the previous guy got it right, you are staking your reputation on his possible mistake.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I expect the unit looks like this












If so the controls are set, just put a cord and plug on it as a disconnecting means and you are done.

We do tons of these.


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Motor rpm can reduce by mechanic gear. Just hook up wire. All connections, contactor and overload over the machine. Hobart mixers might be different voltage rate, check before hook him up. If no plate on the machine check motor connection


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I believe BBQ has put this kid to bed.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> I believe BBQ has put this kid to bed.


I had this thread whipped in my third post. It's all about giving back. 👍👍


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice job everyone and that is the mixer in the picture.


----------

